# Trip to WinterPark in January



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your best bet is to call the resort and see if they offer a two day discount. Season pass holders used to be able to buy up to four discounted passes a day. Maybe I talked a little bit too much about it on the forums or something, as that is gone now. I believe they only get six discount passes for the season. So it'll be pretty hard to shoulder tap someone for that. Another option is to stop at a local grocery store in Denver and buy some tickets from the customer service desk. They are discounted. Not by much. $5-$10 maybe. There just isn't a whole lot of deals at that time of year. 

Good news is that January is typically one of the best months at Winterpark. The mountain is generally close to 100% open and snows are fairly frequent. That is the month the base piles on. So your best chance for scoring powder conditions is during that time.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

They have pretty good parks for all levels I believe. Like MPD said the glades are sick. Also the chutes are fun in the vasquez cirque area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, backcountry users are still a very small percentage. Also, season passes are not ridiculous out here. It's just over $400 if you want a Copper/Winterpark pass with 6 Steamboat days. If you want just a Winterpark pass it's under $400. Not sayin' that my shoulder tapping suggestions got them to change their policy for sure. It could have contributed. I think the main thing is that Vail resorts do it and get away with it, so they figured they could too. In reality, I probably got less than 10 tickets a season for people each year.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

so no two day passes? I'll just hve to go and buy one each day?


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

no they have two - 6 day passes i think. i looked on their website earlier today.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CapitaRider said:


> so no two day passes? I'll just hve to go and buy one each day?


Sorry, I'm sure they do the two day ticket thing. Here is the info on their website. 

Being that I live close, I don't really know how they operate their ticket prices. I also don't hit the resorts as much as I used to in the past.


----------



## CapitaRider (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys! I really appreciate it


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

There are deals to be found in WP, you just have to look and plan. 

Ski Colorado – Season Passes and Lift Ticket Deals for Winter Park Resort, Copper Mountain, and Steamboat Gives information but if you aren't local, you've waited too late for most of these deals. Lift tickets may come with lodging - ask. The grocery store was $75.00 last season but that beats 92.00 at the window.

Gold C book, Entertainment book, eduproject book, there are a few others too. You'll always find stuff on Craigslist and eBay too. The Warren Miller movie is offering free vouchers but I can't remember the dates. You can look it up.

There can also be BOGO coupons from gas stations depending on the time of season.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I bought a coupon book at King Soopers, which had a couple of coupons for $50 lift tickets and a couple of buy one get one free coupons. I think that the coupon book cost $10.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

*Patriot Pass*

For those Active Duty or Retiree Military Members on the board. The Patriot Pass is the in effect again this year.

Patriot Pass Prices
Adult Patriot Pass…………………. $199
Adult Patriot Pass Plus……………. $219
Child Patriot Pass…………………. $109
Child Patriot Pass Plus……………. $129

Visit any of the following Front Range Military locations to purchase your Patriot Pass voucher:
Air Force Academy ITT
Peterson Air Force Base ITT
PAFB Outdoor Rec
Buckley ANGB ITT
Schriever AFB ITT
Fort Carson ITT
FE Warren AFB ITT

link: Winter Park - Patriot Pass


----------

